# Please explain difference between 2.5l jetta/rabbit/beetle/golf intake mainfolds



## tricktdi (Jun 25, 2011)

Can someone help with some unanswered questions. I have a 08 beetle I need to replaced a cracked manifold on. Dealer said 08 newer 2.5 beetles would work and not 06-07. Also said 05-10 jetta would work and said nothing about rabbit. I would think the dealer would know best, but a few salvage yards contradicted then saying only 07 jetta would work. Neither ever said anything about rabbit. My intake is a 07k 133 201 f. 

Are the changes just subtle or updates? what are the differences? I have seen different years for sale and pictures on the net and really don't see the differences jump out at me. Thank you in advance for the education, and if you know of someone who has one please point me in the right directing. Thank you!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

hmm this is a good question. i don't have the answer for you, but just for reference the '06-'08 Rabbit's have a different set up than the '09+ models. the manifolds may be the same, but i'm not totally sure. 

you might want to just start comparing part numbers from all models to see if you can find an identical match before you look into the compatibility of another model.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

tricktdi said:


> My intake is a 07k 133 201 f.


 Is this the part number for your intake or intake manifold? If it's the manifold, I have my stock manifold from my 08 Jetta sitting in the garage and can compare part numbers tonight and let you know.


----------



## tricktdi (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Lampy, 

MKVJET08, yes that is the part number on the bottow of the intake. Look at your and let me know. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, my part number is 07K 133 201K

It looks like the same exact part, but I don't know what the significance is of that one letter difference. 

Hope this helps


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe the year it was made. I know that how it works for guitars, and most bike frames. Just a wild guess. Maybe the guys that are from CheckeredFlag can answer that, seeing as they work at a dealership.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Most of the time a single letter change is a simple revision...in all honesty I'd say you will be just fine...

Pick up a used one from one of us... It'll be cheaper... What did you do? Blow up your manifold by pushing 50psi of boost into your 2.5? Ha ha! Someday I hope to hear about this sort of malfunction


----------



## tricktdi (Jun 25, 2011)

The intake on this car ends in "F" Looking at pictures of other intakes I can see that this one has two molded bosses with two brass threaded inserts on the bottom of the intake that on my car was not used. On the pictures of other intakes I can see the bottom has a a grid or waffle pattern with no threaded bosses. I am going to just take a chance. When searching the part number it says the F was superseded up to "J" but the dealer says the intake for it is on version "M" now. All the sensor location and everything else seems to be the same. I will take a chance and update everyone. 

Intake failure....nothing cool. Bumper of a truck was the faliure. It was a front end wreck high went above frame rail and smashed intake into about 4 pieces and broke right top motor mount (looking for that too). Wish it was an over boost issue Spiking at 30 psi on my modded 01 gold TDI at 200k and haven't killed it yet. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------

